# Anyone ridden the road ride in the Sea Otter Classic?



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.seaotterclassic.com/index.cfm/routes.htm

I was thinking of doing the 49mile route but it seems like a lot of it is on a "bicycle trail"? Before I completely dismiss that, I wanted to see if it is as bad I am thinking it might be.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mixed Feelings*

I live nearby and did the 90+ mile route last year. I've used the bike paths in the area and you see some beautiful country. If you don't plan this as a race you should enjoy it. The longer route is also very scenic but it was so poorly organized last year I would never do it again. Expensive, blah food, confused course, no water at a rest stop, timing chip didn't work,etc. Getting to see all the bike gear at the expo is great though.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Its pretty early in the season so I wouldnt plan on trying to race it, just ride a decent pace - ~15mph avg. The long route is too far for me right now.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I did the long ride last year as well and I vowed never to do it again! I agree with dougrocky in that it was very poorly organized (more like cluster $%&^) at the beginning of the ride...people fighting to get to the beginning of the start line as they clustered all short riders with the long riders! Ran out of water at the top of a very tough and long climb so it left a ton of riders with no water! Crazy for the amount of money you pay.

I did a ride the day before on those same "bicycle trails" and i wouldn't do it unless they close it off only to the riders? That's because all kinds of tourist were on it, runners, walkers, etc...

This year, I am going to do Tierra Bella in South San Jose instead. I heard that one is well supported and it looks like another tough and challenging ride. Plus i don't have to stay at a motel/hotel.

Good luck either way...i did hear last year that those who enjoyed Sea Otter felt that for the entry fee, you got access to all the days at Laguna (ie: mtb races, shopping, etc...) That may be cool for some, but I certainly didn't feel it was worth it.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah - I think I am going to take your guys advice on this one then. I did the Tierra Bella last year, it was ok. The roads in some places are pretty rough but its no big deal. 

I used to have the very cool events calendar bookmarked for cycling events like the Tierra Bella but have lost it. I have been googling like crazy and not found it yet. What are you guys using to find local events? I should probably start a new thread for that I guess.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a fair list of century-like rides (mostly) for California.

While I've never done the Sea Otter event, I've ridden most of the roads and trails that both routes use. The roads generally have a good shoulder; despite sometimes heavy traffic, I consider them fairly safe.

The Monterey Bay Coastal Recreation Trail, maybe 18 miles long, is mostly a paved path about 8 feet wide. The only issues I've ever had with congestion on it are in the couple of miles through Monterey itself and Pacific Grove. In those portions, if you want to make better time, simply use the road. However in a mass group ride, you may have more problems than I experienced on small club rides.

Regarding the support issues on the 2010 event (which I also heard about from other sources), I saw a message from the Sea Otter folks acknowledging the problems and vowing to correct them in 2011.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah - I have seen bbcnet before but it doesnt have nearly as many rides as actually exist out there. The Tierra Bella for example is not there, the Giro De Peninsula, Tour De Peninsula etc, etc....none of them. I appreciate it though, thanks!

At this point, I will just go do the Tierra Bella, its cheaper and I dont have to worry about hotels etc. I might go to the Sea Otter on the other day since I do like checking out all the cool stuff!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I FOUND IT!! This is the 2010 calendar, dont see a 2011 version yet but this had tons of rides that were being held in Norcal, a lot more than I could find anywhere else for sure.

http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_WebPages/CaliforniaRideCalendar.html


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ShaneW said:


> I FOUND IT!! This is the 2010 calendar, dont see a 2011 version yet but this had tons of rides that were being held in Norcal, a lot more than I could find anywhere else for sure.
> 
> http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_WebPages/CaliforniaRideCalendar.html


That's a good one - that I didn't know about before.

The reason you don't see much for 2011 (in any of the lists) is that many ride organizers haven't registered their ride for the new year. This includes my own club's Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge (usually the last Saturday in July). In a few months you'll be able to see a lot more.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> This includes my own club's Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge (usually the last Saturday in July). In a few months you'll be able to see a lot more.



So ironic...I went on-line earlier this afternoon to search for this ride...saw 2010 but no info yet on the 2011. I heard this is a great (but very challenging) ride that i'd like to give a shot. I already put it on the calendar for the last Saturday in July! 

The others that are on the 2011 schedule for me will include Solvang in March, Tierra Bella in April, America's Most Beautiful Bike Ride in June, Tour de Cure in June, Livestrong in Davis in July and Santa Cruz Mtn Challenge in July. Long term goal, Death Ride in 2012...I think!


----------

